# New Boots: Dalbello Krypton Cross I.D.



## Nick (Dec 13, 2011)

Hola amigos

Well, I finally got a new pair of boots. 

I've been running around for the better part of 10 years (since 1999, I think) on these babies: 







Nordica Trend T-51

I bought them a long time ago in CT simply by walking into a ski shop, grabbing the box in my size, paying for them and walking out the door. I think I paid less than $200 for those boots. Maybe even less than $150. 

They served me well for many years, but I never knew what I was missing. I always put my gear $$ into things like skis... never boots. And now I know I was making a huge mistake. My boots always had a lot of play in the foot that made, in particular, skiing in technically challenge areas (moguls, glades) difficult. I would often wear very thick ski socks to try to accomodate the loose fitting boot. 

Finally had enough, headed over to Suburban Sports, and Peter (skidmarks) helped me out with a new pair of what I think are super awesome Dalbello Krypton Cross I.D.'s





I liked the fact that these boots have the lower hinge point... Peter helped explain that for my all-mountain kind of skiing, it would be a better fit. 

Then we went into bootfitting. Which, again, I had never done before. Got some A-lines and had the boots head-molded to my foot. I didn't realize I was such a huge pronator. I've been running for years and never even analyzed my foot type. But after all was said and done, I went home and tried on a Nordica T-51 on my left foot and the Dalbello boot on my right foot, and holy crap... what a difference! 

The fit in the Dalbellos is 1000x better. There are no pressure points and I feel like the boot literally hugs my foot the entire way around, top, sides, bottom. Peter also mentioned these boots are good for those with narrower feet, which I also have. 

Really excited to give these a spin this year. I think several others have these boots as well. I'm really interested in seeing how they perform because it literally is the first serious boot I have ever owned that is high quality.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 13, 2011)

They aren't green like the rest of the Mod team's boots (DHS and myself have the Kryptons).

Awesome boots though!


----------



## Nick (Dec 13, 2011)

oh, and notice how my old boots are unbuckled and my new boots are lovingly buckled :lol:


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 13, 2011)

Nick said:


> oh, and notice how my old boots are unbuckled and my new boots are lovingly buckled :lol:



Very good.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 13, 2011)

Good choice, same boots I have(mine are a couple years old)


----------



## bvibert (Dec 13, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> They aren't green like the rest of the Mod team's boots (DHS and myself have the Kryptons).
> 
> Awesome boots though!



The Pros are green (Greg also has them), he got the Cross, which is obviously not green.  I have the same boot, several years older though.  It took a little bit of work to fit my wider foot in there..


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 13, 2011)

bvibert said:


> The Pros are green (Greg also has them), he got the Cross, which is obviously not green.  I have the same boot, several years older though.  It took a little bit of work to fit my wider foot in there..



Thanks Brian.  I figured that it was more than just DHS and myself that had them.  So it is you, Greg, me, and DHS that are on the Pros.  Mine are great, but I am still tweaking them so that they don't cramp my feet :x


----------



## Nick (Dec 13, 2011)

I noticed my toes were a bit tight on the front. I am on 9.5, normally in shoes I"m a 10 or 10.5. That was the only part for me I wasn't quite sure of. 

What's the difference on the pros? I read they have a different liner, or a different liner option?


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 13, 2011)

Nick said:


> I noticed my toes were a bit tight on the front. I am on 9.5, normally in shoes I"m a 10 or 10.5. That was the only part for me I wasn't quite sure of.
> 
> What's the difference on the pros? I read they have a different liner, or a different liner option?


 
The Pros are stiffer and can be pretty much stripped down or refitted to any stiffness/fit you want.


----------



## dartmouth01 (Dec 13, 2011)

Sweet, congrats!.  The gf and I are also part of the new boot club!  We both had 10+ year old boots.  We went to Ski Stop in Westwood and I ended up with a pair of Atomic Volts, while she ended up with Atomic Medusa 90's.  I'm not sure we're both ready for how loud the boots look, but we definitely are hoping the boots enhance our skiing this year!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 13, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Thanks Brian.  I figured that it was more than just DHS and myself that had them.  So it is you, Greg, me, and DHS that are on the Pros.  Mine are great, but I am still tweaking them so that they don't cramp my feet :x



No, I have the Cross.  I would have gotten the Pro (kinda like the green), but my boot fitter (Peter at Suburban) didn't recommend my big foot in the Pro liner.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 13, 2011)

Nick said:


> I noticed my toes were a bit tight on the front. I am on 9.5, normally in shoes I"m a 10 or 10.5. That was the only part for me I wasn't quite sure of.
> 
> What's the difference on the pros? I read they have a different liner, or a different liner option?



Off the top of my head;
-The Pros have a denser liner, which is stiffer and works better with low volume feet
-The Pros come with a couple of different tongues to change the flex rating
-They also came with two different foot boards (the part that goes under the liner in the boot) in the past, but I'm not sure if they still do.  One was rigid and the other was kind of rubbery to absorb impacts.

Unless they changed something the shells are exactly the same.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 13, 2011)

Anyone able to get the footboards out?  I can't get mine out.....


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 13, 2011)

Nick said:


>



What does having the bottom buckle flipped like that do?


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 13, 2011)

And here is a short thread with a lot of info on them.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=39332&highlight=krypton


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 13, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> What does having the bottom buckle flipped like that do?



my BOSS have same, for park rats so they don't catch the buckle on rails or grabs PLUS it looks epicly radical.


----------



## Nick (Dec 13, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> my BOSS have same, for park rats so they don't catch the buckle on rails or grabs PLUS it looks epicly radical.



Word


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 13, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> my BOSS have same, for park rats so they don't catch the buckle on rails or grabs PLUS it looks epicly radical.



Sounds like my buckles are fine the way they are for me!

Will we see you on the rails this year testing the buckle out?


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 13, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Will we see you on the rails this year testing the buckle out?



doubtful since you quit the institution.


----------



## powbmps (Dec 13, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Anyone able to get the footboards out?  I can't get mine out.....



I believe there is one phillips head screw (I had the first year Pro).


----------



## bvibert (Dec 13, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> What does having the bottom buckle flipped like that do?





gmcunni said:


> my BOSS have same, for park rats so they don't catch the buckle on rails or grabs PLUS it looks epicly radical.





o3jeff said:


> Sounds like my buckles are fine the way they are for me!
> 
> Will we see you on the rails this year testing the buckle out?



I catch my buckle on the backside of moguls or when I fall all the time, and it pops open.  It's more of an annoyance than anything else, though one of mine it got bent up from being loose and sometimes starts to unscrew when it's flapping around.  I know of at least one person that lost their buckle altogether.  If you search the net you'll find plenty of people that reversed the buckles on their older models for that same reason.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 13, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Anyone able to get the footboards out?  I can't get mine out.....



Mine just fall out if I turn the boot upside down a shake it a little.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 13, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Mine just fall out if I turn the boot upside down a shake it a little.



same

Hope you enjoy them Nick.  I'll give the Pros I ride a solid B grade.  I'm not sold that going with the three piece shell as opposed to traditional overlap is right for me.  But, the boots are in great shape, so they'll probably be what I use for at least a couple more seasons.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 14, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I catch my buckle on the backside of moguls or when I fall all the time, and it pops open.  It's more of an annoyance than anything else, though one of mine it got bent up from being loose and sometimes starts to unscrew when it's flapping around.  I know of at least one person that lost their buckle altogether.  If you search the net you'll find plenty of people that reversed the buckles on their older models for that same reason.



Wow I have the same older crosses as well...Just about every run by bottom buckle unbuckles and twists....looks like a quick fix

Steveo


----------



## bvibert (Dec 14, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Wow I have the same older crosses as well...Just about every run by bottom buckle unbuckles and twists....looks like a quick fix
> 
> Steveo



I was going to swap mine around, but IIRC it require drilling a new hole for the catch on the side.  I wasn't too keen on drilling holes into my (then) new boots.  Might have to revisit that now that they're a few years old.

I thought you got rid of the Kryptons and went back to your old boots?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 14, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> same
> 
> Hope you enjoy them Nick.  I'll give the Pros I ride a solid B grade.  I'm not sold that going with the three piece shell as opposed to traditional overlap is right for me.  But, the boots are in great shape, so they'll probably be what I use for at least a couple more seasons.



Regardless of the boot design he'll notice a big difference in a properly fitted boot.


----------



## Nick (Dec 14, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Regardless of the boot design he'll notice a big difference in a properly fitted boot.



Yup, that's what I'm thinking.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 14, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I was going to swap mine around, but IIRC it require drilling a new hole for the catch on the side.  I wasn't too keen on drilling holes into my (then) new boots.  Might have to revisit that now that they're a few years old.
> 
> I thought you got rid of the Kryptons and went back to your old boots?



Old boots got blown out last year...Never got rif of them...Tweaked them a bit and they felt ok yesterday....

Steveo


----------



## Bene288 (Dec 14, 2011)

Have the same Nordicas


----------



## Nick (Dec 14, 2011)

Bene288 said:


> Have the same Nordicas



You don't know what you are missing


----------



## bigbog (Dec 15, 2011)

If those are the Dalbello version of Intuitions Nick, think you get those heated a little, put some sort of hard casing over your toes = squishes the liner out, especially in the toebox and heel.    At least that's how people go about Intuitions in AT boots....fwiw.  Everything packs out a bit, then forms...   Congrats....your feet are now in the present.....


----------



## bvibert (Dec 15, 2011)

bigbog said:


> If those are the Dalbello version of Intuitions Nick, think you get those heated a little, put some sort of hard casing over your toes = squishes the liner out, especially in the toebox and heel.    At least that's how people go about Intuitions in AT boots....fwiw.  Everything packs out a bit, then forms...   Congrats....your feet are now in the present.....



Yeah, the ID liners are Intuitions.  I'm sure Pete at Suburban molded them to his feet and used the toe caps, he did when he molded mine.


----------



## Nick (Dec 15, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Yeah, the ID liners are Intuitions.  I'm sure Pete at Suburban molded them to his feet and used the toe caps, he did when he molded mine.



Yup,  he did


----------



## madriverjack (Dec 15, 2011)

You can double up the toe caps and have them remolded if your toes are hitting the end of your boot.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 15, 2011)

madriverjack said:


> You can double up the toe caps and have them remolded if your toes are hitting the end of your boot.



I think I had to do that the second time I had them molded...

Good to see you around Jack!


----------



## skidmarks (Dec 15, 2011)

I still love my Krypton Cross ID's skied on them yesterday at Okemo!


----------



## Nick (Dec 15, 2011)

madriverjack said:


> You can double up the toe caps and have them remolded if your toes are hitting the end of your boot.



May end up needing that. gonna see how they feel after a full day or two of skiing


----------



## bigbog (Dec 15, 2011)

I've always liked how that boot's shell snugs up to ones' lower shin...as it approaches the ankle and heel areas(top, sides, and achilles areas)....etc.


----------



## Madroch (Dec 15, 2011)

All you krypton snobs... :wink:  loved the even deep flex even on my unber soft rampage (just didn't fit-too wide for my AAA feet), nor did the pros when I tried them (wide again)-- although they weren't the Intuition liner  .


----------



## Glenn (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm in new boots as well. After a few days on them..I find it's more about the fit vs what type of boot you're in. Sure, it plays a part, but not as big as having a properly sized and adjusted/fitted boot. What a difference.


----------



## Madroch (Dec 16, 2011)

Agree, but I notice that the langes I am in (WC 160 (flex 130)), which are the absolute best fitting boot I have ever had (93 mm last--yikes), definately have a shorter flex range than my previous dalbellos.  They hit a wall...


----------



## jack97 (Dec 16, 2011)

Madroch said:


> All you krypton snobs... :wink:  loved the even deep flex even on my unber soft rampage (just didn't fit-too wide for my AAA feet), nor did the pros when I tried them (wide again)-- although they weren't the Intuition liner  .



wide feet?

Without making it sound like I'm a cabrio design snob..... Dalbello makes the Axion series with a wider foot. Krypton's width is 98 mm while the Axion is 103mm. 

I think Full Tilt (another cabrio design) has a series that has them wider as well. 

You can still hang out with the cool kids


----------



## Madroch (Dec 16, 2011)

jack97 said:


> wide feet?
> 
> Without making it sound like I'm a cabrio design snob..... Dalbello makes the Axion series with a wider foot. Krypton's width is 98 mm while the Axion is 103mm.
> 
> ...



Opposite- my feet are too narrow-  I'm in a 93 mm last.


----------



## jack97 (Dec 16, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Opposite- my feet are too narrow-  I'm in a 93 mm last.



my bad..... 

I heard stories about how some made mods to their langes to get that deeper flex, had to make some alterations, something like knocking a pin out.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 16, 2012)

Nick, how are you liking the boots?


----------



## bigbog (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm still in awe of Madroch's balance! ....:grin:   ...but lo & behold...some companies are making a wider last with some stiffness...


----------



## Nick (Jan 16, 2012)

Liking them but i need more exposure to differing terrain.  Been on groomers all season so far.  I have some pressure on the top of my right foot i have to figure out


----------

